# Budding?This early?



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not really sure but it looks like this has started flowering.The plant has been outdoors it's whole life(about 100 days) and has been stunted more than once .I've got 2 other plants that aren't throwing out pistils like this one seems to be.I live somewhere along the 31st in the SE.I know in my area most are harvested Sept-Nov.I'm not sure this one will make it.It is from bagseed.What do ya'll think?If I get even a joint from her that's an extra one I didn't have before .


----------



## 420benny (Jun 28, 2009)

One of mine is in full flowering mode, too. I can't explain it.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

theres all sorts of freak plants on here this year it seems. i mean i even got my 2 whorled polyploids. one tetraploid and one triploid and lord knows how many other people weird plants i seen this year so far...?
  maybe its somethin in the water.
"Dont drink the water!!!!"


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i think we should start a thread of nothin but everyones oddities and freak plants.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 28, 2009)

ya a journal for any1's mutants would be a cool thread


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

i got a journal for my mutant polyploids goin already since i first spotted them. 
  its not in the journal section tho cuz i started the thread as an open question to wat it was happenin to my girls.
 its pretty interesting if you read up on polyploids too. accordin to wat i read a 3 leaf is a triploid whish isnt very desireable end product wise but the tetra wat im readin on it sayin that it can produce up to 50% moree thc than its normal diploid(2leaf normal).. but time will only tell.
 the links in my sig below


----------



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2009)

This plant was my runt to start with.It has had it's top almost balled together.I am just now getting her straightened out.She appears different from my other 2.Leaves aren't as wide and it's a lighter green than my others.She is only about 2 feet tall but when I transplanted her I messed up and buried too much of her stem which severly stunted her.Some more pics of the same girl.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> She appears different from my other 2.Leaves aren't as wide and it's a lighter green than my others


 sounds and looks like sativa to me.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2009)

How many daylight hours do you have right now in your zone?


----------



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2009)

It starts getting light around 5:30ish,usually totally dark by 8;30ish.She gets direct full sun from around 8ish till 4ish when trees start to shade her.My area usually doesn't see a big change in daylight hours till mid to late Oct.I'm going to let her do what she's been doing.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

wat other choice do you have really , without stressin her out majorly liek digggin her up or watever ?
  shes in the ground right?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2009)

14 hours basically. Yeah, sounds about right, my sat doms this year were about 2 feet and showing preflowers, I buried 6" of the stalk too.. but no problems with that. It's in the ground, give it some nutes, it's maybe going to be 6 feet or so, at least five, even though it's a little late in the year. Better late than early. My outdoors are 3' and 4' now and my daylight hours are an hour shorter than yours. Whn she gets bigger, rake in some well-rotted manure and sprinkle a little potash on top.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2009)

Yup,she is in the ground.I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing and hopefully she will keep doing what she is doing .I have 2 more in the ground as well.1 about 2-2.5 ft and my 3rd one is about3.5-4 ft tall.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi,

Especially if it's a sativa dominant strain, you should get a nice mature finish off of your plant with plenty of time to spare before the first frost.  Post updates if you don't mind as this could turn out to be something special...  I'm in the SE too and usually they don't trigger til around the beginning of August.

Peace!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

i think thios is common this year..Im Seattle  west coast  and have this as well..just  nature i think..take care and be safe


----------



## oldsman (Jun 29, 2009)

She has been getting nutes for about 1.5 months now.Real low doses(8-7-6) since she started as a MGrow child .About 2 weeks ago I started all the girls on some different stuff(12-36-14)and they seem to like it(still at 1/4 strength).I would like to try some Tiger Bloom on them or should I stay with what I'm using and go to 1/2 stength?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

i havent used tiger bloom before so sorry no asistance for ya there 
 but either way its bumped up maybe someone who knows tiger bloom will pop in soon.


> and my 3rd one is about3.5-4 ft tall.


 most my sativas all got just over 5 ft tall last year outdoors an out of them the biggest were all males. 
 i had one that was just immaculate imo and when it showed balls i almost wanted to cry man.
  hope they girls man. maybe lay next to them at nite an try talkin dirty to them maybe they'll be girls.  lol
 female mojo your way bro.  
  good luck


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

My sativa is in pre-flower mode now as 1st hairs are startin to appear.


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

picture was taken from a ladder over my grow box od. Indy in tha back at 6' now and sativa (front) now at 5'+. Also LST devices ( white board has a screw to keep plant horiz.) Indy has a caribeaner and chunk of chain for wieghting purposes.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 3 going now.I know for sure 2 are girls,the third is taking it's time showing sex.The first 2 pics are the top of the plant that's budding,then my others.These are all the same age within 1-2 days.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 1, 2009)

Same here. I have a cloned WW full of hairs -i dunno


----------



## oldsman (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish I get a couple of clippings from her but with her doing this so early none of her stalks are long enough yet.I don't know if she will be clonable.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm calling this week 3 as of 7/19.She is still budding nicely .I'm not sure of her type just some bag seed.I've been told sativa.If so,how long till I should start watching trichs?My new scope should be here next week.I would like a more head than body high.I'm not sure how much she'll give me but it looks to be good(for a first ever plant of a first ever grow).She is a tiny girl at only about 26 inches and about 20 bud sites.Here are the latest pics tell me what ya'll think.


----------



## voxito (Jul 16, 2009)

nice dude.  I like seeing this too because mine just started preflowers this week


----------



## oldsman (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks voxito.Looking forward to pics of your girls since our grows are somewhat alike.I was real surprised my girl is already 3 weeks into it.Like I said this is bagseed of some smoke that I liked.I just don't remember having buds that looked anything like this.But I'll take'em.


----------



## voxito (Jul 16, 2009)

Our grows are a lot alike.  I cant wait for my plants to start flowering like yours.   I've got about 6 plants that look exactly or maybe a bit more sativa-like than yours but they are only showing preflowers presently.  I'll try to get some pics up soon.  Good luck man


----------



## oldsman (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 2 more plants that were planted the same day/same planter that aren't flowering yet.They appear more indica though.I have a new 30x scope coming so I can keep an eye on the trichs.At this rate I'll be looking at the end of August or so before I chop this one.My others probaly will go into Oct/Nov weather permitting.We are pretty close in location too with you in Miss and myself somewhere in the Fla panhandle.Just have to wait them out.


----------



## daddyo (Jul 16, 2009)

all my girls are flowering also...
should maybe i start feeding them bloom?
i live right between boston and new york, i still have 14 + a day.
wadda you think?


----------



## voxito (Jul 16, 2009)

oldsman said:
			
		

> I have 2 more plants that were planted the same day/same planter that aren't flowering yet.They appear more indica though.I have a new 30x scope coming so I can keep an eye on the trichs.At this rate I'll be looking at the end of August or so before I chop this one.My others probaly will go into Oct/Nov weather permitting.We are pretty close in location too with you in Miss and myself somewhere in the Fla panhandle.Just have to wait them out.


 
I hope you're gettin rain like we are man.  Its been dry as a bone for a month and just started raining last week and now it wont let up.  Its like a hurricane out there now.  Man the plants have to be lovin it.  

I was thinking you were in florida with the southeast and 31 parallel.  I bet we have almost the same growin conditions.  You think it will go into november?  I've never grown before so I dont know.  But you've got one in flowering and thats nice so you can have a mature harvest early without picking some young nugs.  I know i'll be having a few samples as soon as i see any sight of cloudy trichs...:hubba:   Speaking of that, when do you expect to start seeing them?


----------



## oldsman (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear ya bout the rain.Over this way it's about every afternoon we get those heat showers poppin' up.I don't think this plant will make Nov but my others just may.I started all these back in mid Mar but have made a few mistakes that I think stunted or slowed the growth alot .Can't wait to see them through my new scope.I'll be watching the trichs for maybe a tri-fecta thing with clear/cloudy/and a few amber ones.Looking for a good   cerebral high.:hubba:


----------



## oldsman (Jul 17, 2009)

Daddyo,I'm new to growing so Not real sure how to answer your question,but I would think you would have time enough to feed'em some bloom booster stuff a few times before flushing for harvest.I've fed mine about 3 times so far with a booster in the past month and I'm not even sure that's right way or not but it don't appear to be hurtin' them none.Just start low doses and gradually increase strength.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 24, 2009)

Just thought I would put up some pics To update those interested.She is coming up on approximately 4 weeks and her trichs are 95% cloudy .This little girl will be my first EVER plant to harvest.She won't end up giving me much I'm sure but it will be at least something.In that last pic you can see this girl in the background and another of my girls in the foreground.


----------

